#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Ζεύγος GPS Sokkia Stratus L1

## g1ann1s

Πωλείται ζεύγος GPS Sokkia Stratus L1.

Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένα και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δίνονται.

Μαζί δίνεται το χειριστήριο, τρίποδας αλουμινίου και ανθρακονημάτινος στυλεός όλα σε κατάσταση καινούριου.

Είναι πολύ καλά για στατικό εντοπισμό. Επίσης δίνεται η δυνατότητα και για post processing kinematic (PPK).

Επικοινωνία στο giannis_dimitrakakis@hotmail.gr

Τιμή 1500 ευρώ .

----------

